# Marley & Me



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

I just got home from watching Marley & Me.


Oh wow. Lovely lovely movie, really, but positively gut wrenching. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm going to see it after dinner its still 4:30pm here.  I'm pretty excited it seems hilarious!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 25, 2008)

I laughed a lot


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 27, 2008)

i cried and snotted all over myself.  i was a mess.   but i loved it


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

We are going to see it tomorrow! Can't wait


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2008)

Wear something waterproof.
And for  the love of goodness take tissues.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't expect to cry while watching this movie.  I really enjoyed it, there wasn't a dry eye in the theatre!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2008)

There were people audibly sobbing when I watched it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ I am just amazed that you had a few tears going, tell me you did, right???? 

Now I really can't wait ot see it!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't sob like some of those people did, but I did leak a little bit.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 27, 2008)

I saw my husband cry twice in his life not even for the birth of his daughter lol.

1. when his parents divorced at 13
2. when i broke up with him when we were 17

At the end of this move I swear i saw a tear in his eye!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ Shimmer^^

OMG!!!! No way!! Not Ms Stern!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 For Marley and Me!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm a sucker for dogs.  Ol' Yeller and Where the Red Fern Grows defined portions of my childhood. I'd still sniffle a little bit watching them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

I still cry about Old Yeller


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know if I could sit through this movie because I would be one of the sobbers!  I might have to wait until this comes out on DVD so I can sob in the comfort of my own home!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep, this will have to wait so I can sob all by myself in my own home.


----------



## Rennah (Jan 5, 2009)

It was a sweet movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mom cried (she always does)... my boyfriend shed a couple tears too... awww.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 6, 2009)

I hate Jennifer Aniston, so I probably won't be able to see the movie, but I've read the book, and I bawled in some portions of it.  Yeah, not the best book to read on the bus, but a wonderful and heart warming story!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 6, 2009)

My boyfriend and I cried a LOT during the movie, its so sad at the end! I cant wait to get it on DVD though, he was a awesome dog!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I hate Jennifer Aniston, so I probably won't be able to see the movie, but I've read the book, and I bawled in some portions of it.  Yeah, not the best book to read on the bus, but a wonderful and heart warming story!_

 
I loved the book and it made me cry and cry and cry! I was happy when I heard that it was being made into a film but I'm really disappointed that Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson are the leads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I'd definitely still like to see it when it comes out in the UK (March, I think).


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm a sucker for dogs. Ol' Yeller and Where the Red Fern Grows defined portions of my childhood. I'd still sniffle a little bit watching them._

 
Oh man, Where the Red Fern Grows.  I've read that book so many times since I was a kid.  It definitely had a hand in shaping my life as well.  That sounds dramatic, but that's the power of books, IMO.


----------



## Penn (Jan 6, 2009)

I watched this a few days ago and balled. I have a soft spot for dogs, I just couldn't hold it in anymore. Near the end of the movie though I heard sniffling throughout the theater and felt a bit better that I wasn't the only one. I remember my friend turning to me with tears in her eyes and saying "I thought this was supposed to be a funny happy movie." It was a funny movie but I really did not expect to cry. Such a great movie.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 8, 2009)

Omg. So my co-worker told me that I would cry in this and I said "No, Im not really an animal person" though I did have a dog I loved w/ my heart.

So yeah, I was BAWLING. Sobbing and tears pouring out in streams. WOW. I loved it. Im not a fan of aniston either, but she did really well. Owen I love. He is a good actor and bring comic relief to many of his roles.

But yeah lots of tissues ladies and lucky me I didnt wear a stich of makeup. My eyes were so puffy and red!


----------



## April47 (Jan 8, 2009)

I refuse to watch this movie or read the book because I get so upset when bad stuff happens to animals. It REALLY upsets me, so I will pass...


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 26, 2009)

I watched this movie sunday, and i have to say, i was a freakin mess. I don't have a dog, but i have a cat that i constantly refer to as my daemon (golden compass refrence), whom i love beyond words. 
This movie was not only hilarious, but utterly heartbreaking. I was starting to hyperventilate at one point. The scene when Owen Wilson and Marley are sitting in the feild (towards the very end), i knew wit was coming, was already a wreck, and almost left the theatre. 
After i left the theatre i was SO red and blotchy (i'm really pale, so i get extra red). I went into the washroom after and i had people outwardly gawking at me. I think i was making them uncomfortable!!

As for the leads (a side from the lab!) Owen Wilson; i usually want to hit. I liked him. He played the role well. Was Loveable, and mostly, you really believed how much he loved his wife, and his dog.  Jennifer Anniston was quite good imo. Theres a scene in the middle of the movie where she got quite a few tears out of me. I liked her in this a lot.  Also, that blond boy from Batman is in the film (Commissioner Gordon's son), he's great too!



_*SPOILER!!!!!*_
That whole scene when Jenny finds out she's had a miscarriage was so heart wrenching. When she;s lying in the office and right before/after she finds out ... oh man, there came the water works. And her scene following that with Marley was so touching.  I think she did a beautiful job.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 28, 2009)

I've only read the book, and well.

Last sixty pages, I bawled my eyes out through all of them. It was the most I can ever remember crying.


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 28, 2009)

lol it was hilarious how everyone in the theater i was in tried to cover/hide their tears. the burly grown men with wet faces, and all you hear were sniffling and nose blowing. i remember the first tug at my heart strings, i told myself "I AM NOT GOING TO CRY HERE! I REFUSE TO!" the tugs that followed broke down the dam and the water works started. a movie hasnt done that to me in a long time


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

I love this movie! It was so cute.

I agree with *Mabelle- *Jennifer Aniston did such a beautiful job.


----------

